# Downsizing To 23rs



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

We are thinking about trading in our 2007 Jayco Eagle 314BHDS on a Keystone Outback 23RS this weekend. The Jayco is a beast, we lived in it while building our house, but are finding it a bit big to handle for our camping outings. It looks like the 23RS has everything the Jayco has, only in a more compact space. We will be towing with a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab 4x4 Diesel.

How do you like the cabinets, any problems with peeling? Does the couch make into a bed? Is the outside stove standard or optional? Is there an outside shower?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First of aoo - Welcome!









Glad you found us.

I think most of us really LIKE our white cabinets.

There have been some (not many) reports of delamination. Our '03 is starting to show a little.

Yes the couch makes into a bed, it can sleep two, don't know how comfortable it is.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Bigcanoe - Our '04 23RS has had no problems with delaminating cabinets. The white helps brighten the interior. Ours came with the outside shower & stove. Depending on what year you get, the standard features have changed a little. For alist go to Outback by Keystone


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I like the white cabinets....makes us a little different than the same old wood. No peeling on ours. The sofa folds flat for a bed but have not needed it yet as we have actual beds for 6. The outside kitchen is a BIG plus and outside shower is great for hosing off on hot day or rinsing off beach sand. I don't think I've seen an outback without them ----Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

If you go to keystone.com, they will give you specs on each model. Our BHS didn't have an outside shower, but did have the outside kitchen, and our rls has both. 
We haven't used the outside shower, other than to test it, but use our outside kitchen all the time, as do most OBer's, especially for messy, or smelly dishes. bacon, fish, boiling seafood etc.
The white cabinets are one of the reasons we got the Outback after looking at a huge bunch of other brands, a dealer finally showed us an Outback, and we were amazed at how much bigger the white made it feel, and anyonewho looks at it while your camping will say the same thing!!
There was a recent thread about outdoor or outside kitchen, that I'm sure you can find by searching or someone more computer savvy than me will post a link to.
Hey by the way WELCOME!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Looking forward to seeing the camper in person tomorrow!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers
Good luck the 23rs is a good choice I love mine.

Willie


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WELCOME, any size OUTBACK that you get, you will enjoy years to come.


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

We have the 23rs and love it.. The cabinets are great, nice and bright and really easy to wipe clean. The couch does make into a bed... but it looks a little lumpy.. seems more comfortable folded than flat.. and I don't think two people could sleep on it. The dinette makes up a better bed and doesn't block the walkway at all. Hope that help.

Ours is a 2005 and we have both the outside stove and shower but we purchased it used..


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great choice!
We too love the white cabinets...no issues there whatsoever. Easy to wipe clean and no delamination or peeling.

Our 6 year old occasionally sleeps on the folded out sofa and we stuff a towel or a blanket in between the rather large crack down the middle. 6' 2" DH slept on it a few weeks ago and wasn't exactly thrilled, but made it through the night







I don't think there's any way two adults could sleep on it though...

Let us know how everything goes tomorrow


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

4 months into owning my 23RS, its everything we could have hoped for. Good luck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bigcanoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking about trading in our 2007 Jayco Eagle 314BHDS on a Keystone Outback 23RS this weekend. The Jayco is a beast, we lived in it while building our house, but are finding it a bit big to handle for our camping outings. It looks like the 23RS has everything the Jayco has, only in a more compact space. We will be towing with a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab 4x4 Diesel.
> 
> How do you like the cabinets, any problems with peeling? Does the couch make into a bed? Is the outside stove standard or optional? Is there an outside shower?


Actually, it was the bright, light interior that sold us INSTANTLY - the others just looked like dark tunnels no matter what other features they had. We didn't have any delam issue with our 1st one and haven't had any issue with this one. In fact, we haven't had any issue of any kind with either of the campers (tires? yes. campers? no)

And, although the Outbacks don't come with "outside showers' anymore, the outside kitchen can easily have an extension hose (coiled or not) attached so that the water can be taken out from under the awning and used for showering (human or dog







) .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> .....DH slept on it a few weeks ago and wasn't exactly thrilled, but made it through the night


Sounds like someone was in the dog house....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I don't think there's any way two adults could sleep on it though...


We've had 2 adults sleep on it (a few times, actually) and they said it worked fine...but one is under and the other is just over 5' tall


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I don't think there's any way two adults could sleep on it though...


We've had 2 adults sleep on it (a few times, actually) and they said it worked fine...but one is under and the other is just over 5' tall
[/quote]
ok...my 6 year old is just under 5' tall, so the two adult analogy just won't work








I'm sayin, there ain't no way dh and I could sleep on that thing at the same time without trying to kill each other...it's only what? 3 feet wide?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....DH slept on it a few weeks ago and wasn't exactly thrilled, but made it through the night


Sounds like someone was in the dog house....








[/quote]
nah, sometimes he just wants to stretch out (cause of back pain) and can't do that in the slide...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I don't think there's any way two adults could sleep on it though...


We've had 2 adults sleep on it (a few times, actually) and they said it worked fine...but one is under and the other is just over 5' tall
[/quote]
ok...my 6 year old is just under 5' tall, so the two adult analogy just won't work








I'm sayin, there ain't no way dh and I could sleep on that thing at the same time without trying to kill each other...it's only what? 3 feet wide?








[/quote]
Did you try OPENING it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Did you try OPENING it?


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

We just got back from the dealership. We really loved the Outback 23RS. We looked at that and a Jayco 254. The Jayco had some nice features, but the Outback had more....sooooo next Friday we are picking up our 2008 23RS!!

Its about 9 feet and 2500lbs smaller than our Jayco eagle, but it has all the same ameneties, just in a more compact arrangement. We have the outside cook area, which is cool. We were impressed with the real spring mattresses, tons of cabinets, fit and finish, the CD/TV with outside speakers and lots more. We cant wait to take it out camping!!

BC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! 

We just knew you'd love it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!*

And welcome to the family (....kinda like welcoming an old friend back!!!)


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats.... glad we could help.... plus comes with a great bunch of outbackers.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the New Outback TT







and Welcome to Outbackers

Ed


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Having this strong support forum really did help us decide, its a great resource, thank you!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bigcanoe said:


> We just got back from the dealership. We really loved the Outback 23RS. We looked at that and a Jayco 254. The Jayco had some nice features, but the Outback had more....sooooo next Friday we are picking up our 2008 23RS!!
> 
> Its about 9 feet and 2500lbs smaller than our Jayco eagle, but it has all the same ameneties, just in a more compact arrangement. We have the outside cook area, which is cool. We were impressed with the real spring mattresses, tons of cabinets, fit and finish, the CD/TV with outside speakers and lots more. We cant wait to take it out camping!!
> 
> BC


Congratulations! We looked at both models as well and went with the 23RS and love it. Cristy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go...


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Counting down the days...bought my wooden cutting board from Walmart, thinking about buying the Serta foam toppers from Overstock.com!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We love our 23RS! It fits the places we go camping very well - Texas State Parks. The only "problem" we have had was not with the camper itself but with the tires. I replaced the Chinese Milestars with Maxxis radials and have been very pleased at what a huge improvement it was.

-CC


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Its home! Looks nice in the driveway









Now the modding/shopping starts....


----------



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

I just bought a 2009 23RS and we took it out on our first camping trip and it was awesome! I was also impressed with the features and quality of the Outback vs. others.


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

2009 23RS said:


> I just bought a 2009 23RS and we took it out on our first camping trip and it was awesome! I was also impressed with the features and quality of the Outback vs. others.


We are taking ours to the beach for a week very soon!


----------

